# boozer: 1,000 posts!



## dn88

I've just checked the thread and it seems that you're not one of those "thanks-but-no-thanks" people, so...

 CONGRATULATIONS, MATE!

*And many many thanks for each and every one of your intoxicating posts. 

Now let's get the party started and finally drink some booze.* ​


----------



## Orlin

Желая ти всичко най-хубаво! Макар и да не те "познавам", защото пишем в различни форуми, смятам, че ние, едни от много малкото активни българи на wrf, трябва взаимно да се поддържаме!
Нека един ден имаш 100 000 поста!


----------



## shawnee

Nasdrovje, μπράβο!


----------



## sound shift

Well, I had forgotten that you, boozer, speak Bulgarian: your English is so good. In this light, I'll say "Have a few beers 'pivos' for me, mate!" (Sorry, Slavic plurals are not my forte. Now you're going to tell me that "pivo" is not a Bulgarian word; I can just feel it coming. )


----------



## Loob

Cheers, boozer!




Here's to many more!



And posts too!


----------



## ewie

*КОНГРАТЮЛЕЙШЪНЗ, БУЗИ!*

Is it really only _1_,000? ~ feels more like _23_,000 ...


----------



## audiolaik

What the hell is wrong with me? Why am I always late?

Yes, boozer, I've always admired your English!!! Besides, your replies are so concise and comprehensive. Unlike me, you seem to always hit the nail on the head!

Greetings!

A&AJnr


----------



## boozer

Mates, I did not know of the existence of this section 

And now that I read this... It's so sweet and touching 

If anyone of you ever comes to Bulgaria (well, except for Orlin, whose presence I can feel in the air around here  ) you would be most welcome to call me/visit me/ drink Bulgarian rakia with me  

All the very best to you, friends!!!


----------



## Orlin

boozer said:


> If anyone of you ever comes to Bulgaria (well, except for Orlin, whose presence I can feel in the air around here  ) you would be most welcome to call me/visit me/ drink Bulgarian rakia with me
> 
> All the very best to you, friends!!!


 
Интересно ми е как ние двамата знаем за присъствието на другия на форума - аз се интересувам най-вече от славянските езици и пиша на славянския форум, а Вие пишете само на English Only, но въпреки това ние се "открихме" взаимно и се поддържаме!


----------



## boozer

Аз също съм ходил и в славянските езици. Естествено, че ще се поддържаме


----------

